# Mt Tremblant!!!!!



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been there twice and loved it both times, what would you like to know?

There's no night boarding and be prepared for the cold; I think its one of the coldest resorts on the east coast... they're not that great for snow, but they make a lot, so once there's snow on the ground its not going away anytime soon. Can be icy at times, of course...

lodging is easy and plentiful right at the base of the hill in the village (haha, I stayed in a hostle down the street last time I was there, $35/night)... there's about 15 or so restaurants in the village, and a couple of bars...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

cool thanks man do u remeber what the best runs are andhow cold is it cuz im going like 2nd week of marchso what are the conditions and temps then how bout the girls are they NICE there?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Quebec girls are very cute and "friendly", I personnally prefer the women, they're just sizzling! :thumbsup:

Oh and I'm not biaised because I live in Quebec... I actually tend to forget how true this is until I go out of the city somewhere and realize women at home are pretty hot compared... granted I've never been to Miami Beach or something
lol, A-N-Y-W-A-Y-S...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha maximus is right man... (Canadian Girls FTW!), haha helps if you speak french tho. Helps big time, cuz you can actually not make it sound perverted if you're after IDB in french...haha

ANYWAY, from what i can recall, the northside is awesome.. got a nice sized park, and has mostly black runs. There's also a run that follows the gondola on the south (main) side, and its nice n long and steep, so you can bomb pretty quick down it...just make sure u got someone to spot, cuz there's crossing trails.

cuz its cold, they usually have a longer season than most places, but since you're there in march, expect a lotta man-made snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yeah and Hot Tubs FTW too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

seen thats nice i dunno if they can compete with some of the girls ive seen in florida or my hometown toronto girls but w/e lol. ill for sure hit up those runs thanks man


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tremblant*

I live about 2 hours from Tremblant so its not that far. As someone said before, they dont receive that much snow but they have an amazing amount of snowmaking machines. I could write a whole Novel about mont tremblant but i would be alot easier if you just checked their site.
Here the link: Mont Tremblant Ski Resort Official Site, Quebec, Canada - Site Officiel de Station de ski Mont Tremblant - tremblant.ca


----------

